# #19 Georgia Tech vs. #4 Virginia Tech



## Jody Hawk (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the real Tech at home. I think CPJ will find a way to win this game. 

What do you think?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 12, 2009)

Big game for both Tech's. VaTech will be trying to prove they belong in the top 5, which Im not so sure of. GaTech's season could turn a BIG 180 with a win in this one. Big time momentum and a justified ranking would follow....

Going to be a good game for sure. I think I have to take Beamer's boys, and no that's not the UGA homer in me. GaTech has just been a bit too inconsistent for me to believe they can knock of the #4 team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think VT is gonna rip you a new one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 12, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I think VT is gonna rip you a new one.



What are you talking about. VT ain't all that. They needed a miracle to beat Nebraska and let the Dukies hang in there and score 26 points on them.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

GT is not going to be able to trade TD's with VT.  Unless GT can find their defense before Saturday, I dont think this is going to be a very pretty game.  I'll be pulling for them though!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea the real question is, who's Defense comes to play? GT will put points on the board, no question. But can they keep VT off the board?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a little surprised the early line is only VT -3.

This is going to be a really tough game for the Jackets if the defense doesn't show up.  I look for the ball control offense to be out in force like it was against UNC.  I think the offense is good enough right now to hang onto it and to grind out some long drives.

Tyrod is a very talented player but we have more problems with pro-style QB's who stand in the pocket and have hours to throw.  We need or DE's to keep good contain on Tyrod and I think we can force him to throw some bad balls.  Either way, we need to limit VT's run game and keep them off the field.

I like the great trump card... a guy by the name of Paul Johnson.  If we win this game the program takes a giant leap forward.  

Speaking positively, I say the real Tech wins by 4.

GT 31
VT 27


----------



## yelojaket (Oct 12, 2009)

Expect this to be a close hard-fought game pitting two of the best coaches in college football. IMO, we match up better with VT than either of the Fla teams on our schedule (Jacory Harris and even more so Christian Ponder scare the heck out of me). I believe CPJ has had this one secretly circled on his calendar since this time last year. If we can win this one I believe we run the table...


----------



## Tim L (Oct 12, 2009)

VT should be slightly favored, I think their an all round better team, but just barely....If (big if) we can keep away from turnovers, control the ball, and get some help from our kicker and special teams, a GT win is very possible..Our pass defense is what it is; but VT doesn't have the passing game of FSU either.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think people give FSU enough credit for their (at times) explosive passing offense.  Ponder is very good and they have a ton of talent at WR.

That said, our defense was terrible and we need to be better than that.  But I know we are capable.  Plus, the best defense is a good offense that holds onto the ball for 8 minutes at a time and then scores a TD.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't think people give FSU enough credit for their (at times) explosive passing offense.  Ponder is very good and they have a ton of talent at WR.
> 
> That said, our defense was terrible and we need to be better than that.  But I know we are capable.  Plus, the best defense is a good offense that holds onto the ball for 8 minutes at a time and then scores a TD.



I agree, I know they've struggled but they are still a good football team with tons of talent. I see CPJ said yesterday that he is changing the defense again for VT.


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 12, 2009)

I think they can do it.. if they come to play and the D steps it up I think they'll pull it off.


----------



## tanteaux (Oct 12, 2009)

Compared to VT, GT's defense hasn't shown up all year.  VT takes this one, but by less than 10.  With three games that could have gone either way, I see Tech's luck running out this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2009)

yelojaket said:


> Expect this to be a close hard-fought game pitting two of the best coaches in college football. IMO, we match up better with VT than either of the Fla teams on our schedule (Jacory Harris and even more so Christian Ponder scare the heck out of me). I believe CPJ has had this one secretly circled on his calendar since this time last year. If we can win this one I believe we run the table...



I agree!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree!!


 
Ummmm, remember Miami???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ummmm, remember Miami???



what about Miami?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2009)

CPJ doesn't like to lose to a team twice !!  GT wins in a squeaker !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> what about Miami?


 
VT beat Miami 31-7 and y'all honestly think this is going to be a close game??


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 12, 2009)

GT wins by 3, something like 48-45.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> VT beat Miami 31-7 and y'all honestly think this is going to be a close game??



id bet alot of money miami and vt could play 9 more games and miami wouldnt get beat like that again, they are a better team than that they just played a bad game

but to the vt game, i dont see tech scoring on every drive again, so they need to maintain possession and stay fumble-free. If the defense can force turnovers like they did at miss st. that would be huge. 

im going to say if tech can control the ball and the clock on offense, they will win, they need to stay away from the 70 yard td runs though, keep the d rested


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> VT beat Miami 31-7 and y'all honestly think this is going to be a close game??



oh yeah, I forgot that common opponent trumps everything and there's no reason to play the game.  

VT beat Miami in a driving rain on a muddy field with a couple of early turnovers.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is for all the marbles in the Coastal, I believe.  If Tech can shut down the VT running attack, they win this one fairly easy.  But, if they can't shut down the run, they will have to match every score and hope they have the ball last.  Should be one heck of a game.  Cannot wait.  I will be watching the first quarter from my blackberry in the deer stand.  Maybe I'll drop a "BIG BOY" and then go watch GT handle VT, have a couple of beers and go to bed a happy man.  That sounds really good!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> VT beat Miami 31-7 and y'all honestly think this is going to be a close game??



Come on now Scoot, you know full well you can't go by that!!


Now give me back my GT coozie!!


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scooter must be one of "those" dawg fans.  With his thinking why does GA show up every year to play Florida?  Just mark down the "L" and save everyone time and $$$.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter is a tide fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> scooter is a tide fan.


 
Correct, and we figured out the first game of the year exactly what VT is made of.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Correct, and we figured out the first game of the year exactly what VT is made of.



which is an extremely solid defense, thats tough to run against and an offense that is extremely inconsistent, struggle to move the ball one week, roll over someone the next.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bama is the best team in the country right now, but I believe Tech maybe one of the hottest offenses in the country right now.  VT has shown at times they cannot handle the run.  Hopefully, that VT defense shows up this saturday.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 12, 2009)

Miami was watching to much ESPN and our offense is not made for a mud pit.  That game came down to who could run the ball better and VT shoved it where the sun don't shine.  Gt runs the ball just a weeeee bit better than UM.

You stop VT's run..which isn't easy and make T. Taylor beat you with his arm and it's lights our for the turkey techs.

You GT fans will have another cheerleader this week as I will be watching this one from the iphone at the UM/UCF game in Orlando rootin for ya.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2009)

We'll try to make it one heck of an ACC Coastal race by beating VT this weekend tjl.  Take it easy on Oleary and Godsey down in Orlando, they are still some good old boys.  Good luck.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 12, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> We'll try to make it one heck of an ACC Coastal race by beating VT this weekend tjl.  Take it easy on Oleary and Godsey down in Orlando, they are still some good old boys.  Good luck.



Unfortunately being nice doesn't impress the voters. They played us tight last year..of course they did have Nix on their side. 

I didn't know Godsey was down there.  I'll tell him hi for you.  I have a press pass this trip.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe VT wins this game.  I believe they will be ready for the triple lindy offense.  Its hard to stop but they have a very good defense and I dont think GT can stop anyone..

Good luck tech fans. This will be a tough one for you to win


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 12, 2009)

Come on guys I know this is a Ga. forum, but do you honestly think GT can beat the Hokies? No way, VT is gonna roll on Sat. I will check you guys out Sat. and say no more til then. Just don't get your hopes up, O is clicking and you will not run on VT like you did on FSU!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a UGA fan 1st, with a Dad who is a VT Alum, but I am cheering for GT in this 1!


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I believe VT wins this game.  I believe they will be ready for the triple lindy offense.  Its hard to stop but they have a very good defense and I dont think GT can stop anyone..
> 
> Good luck tech fans. This will be a tough one for you to win



Arkansas D is worse than Techs but they mustard up a good game against Burn at home. Let's hope Tech can do the same thing. All this you can't run it on VT?  That has been their only somewhat weak point to this year is run D at times. This game will be a close one and hopefully one for the home team.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2009)

Tech needs Tyrod to try and beat us with the pass. If the Def can stop the run, GT wins !


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 12, 2009)

You all know who I am pulling for but to be honest I dont think we will win VT is very good and our D just isn't good at all. However Like everyone here has said if we can shut down VT offensivly Yes we can Win. And this whole you can't run against VT well we Aint BAMA and we Aint Miami Running is what we do and we do it best. So we will run against VT and everyone else we play until we cant run no more.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Bama is the best team in the country right now, but I believe Tech maybe one of the hottest offenses in the country right now.  VT has shown at times they cannot handle the run.  Hopefully, that VT defense shows up this saturday.



You might wanna check the latest AP poll.... Bama is #2, 40 first place votes behind the real best team in the country.. Bammers must have their own poll....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 13, 2009)

Tech has a chance but not a big one.

Bottom line, Tech cannot stop anybody and the VT D is pretty good.


----------



## kevina (Oct 13, 2009)

I have got to take VT in this one. I believe VT can slow down the GT offense and will be able to put points on the board against the GT defense.


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 13, 2009)

I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 13, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.



Well please inform me how Duke hung with them for 4 quarters a few weeks ago and Tech might as well forfeit?   



Box score 
 (6) Virginia Tech  7 10 3 14 34  Final  

                     Duke  7 3 3 13 26

They may blow Tech out Saturday but that still won't convince me that they are the 4th best team in the nation.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 13, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.



This game may just surprise you !!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 13, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.



Any team can lose on any given Saturday "INCLUDING Fla and BAMA" So of coarse we think we got a chance If our D can play decent and Our O can play clock control Yes we can Win I am not saying that we will but there is always a chance


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 13, 2009)

Kevina and JHunt thank you for your thoughts. You other guys gotta know in your hearts of hearts you ain't gotta shot in this gamne. I have seen you guys play!!!! Jody Hawk, it's called lackluster, looking past a team and yes I know that's how you get beat. Look at the quality wins against rank opponents, and the close loss with Bama. Absolutely 4th, but probably 3rd.! GO HOKIES


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2009)

GT certainly has a chance but I believe VT will slow down the triple lindy offense and control the ball against GT's poor defense.  

Not sure what this thread has to do with Arkansas and thier defense.  

I have been picking GT in most of thier games but this one I cant.  VT by 7


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 13, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Kevina and JHunt thank you for your thoughts. You other guys gotta know in your hearts of hearts you ain't gotta shot in this gamne. I have seen you guys play!!!! Jody Hawk, it's called lackluster, looking past a team and yes I know that's how you get beat. Look at the quality wins against rank opponents, and the close loss with Bama. Absolutely 4th, but probably 3rd.! GO HOKIES



VT was dominated by Bama.  The score doesn't represent what Bama did to VT.

You have better wins than we do, I'll give you that, but nobody is going to award you the game based on past wins.  VT is going to have to show up and play.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 13, 2009)

If ew can get our defense to ramp it up to the next level and our kick-off team to kick it deep and stop them deep, then we should have a good chance. I think we are going to score points. We just have to do a whole lot better job of keeping them from doing the same thing.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 13, 2009)

did any of you watch the vt nebraska game...vt couldnt move the ball to save their life...in blacksburg
They only had 86 rush yards, and they only scored 16 points...vts offense can be stopped. I know techs defense may not be as good as nebraskas but id like to think we can put up more that 15 points as well.

probably the biggest stat of that game is the 3 picks that vt had, and like i said in a previous post if tech can stay away from the turnovers, well i think we win. 

all you people calling for a blowout, i just dont see where you get that, but i could be worng, they may beat us by 50 you never know, thats why we watch college football, anything can happen


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2009)

The good thing is, we will know soon.  I persoanlly hope GT wins but I see VT holding on...

Should be a good game anyway


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 13, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Kevina and JHunt thank you for your thoughts. You other guys gotta know in your hearts of hearts you ain't gotta shot in this gamne. I have seen you guys play!!!! Jody Hawk, it's called lackluster, looking past a team and yes I know that's how you get beat. Look at the quality wins against rank opponents, and the close loss with Bama. Absolutely 4th, but probably 3rd.! GO HOKIES




Your so right we should all just give up and root for the hokies to win the title. 

  Who the heck are you to tell people what they believe in their "heart of hearts"?   I guarantee you that Dwyer and the rest of them are not sitting at home asking themselves how they plan on to lose the game and your not the gonna change the mind of a die-hard fan. If GT holds onto the football last year they beat VT in Blackturd.  What makes you think they can't hang with VT.  UM saw the worst of GT, F$U saw the best of GT.  They won't give up, they will score and bottom line is they are not showing up to be the sacrificial lamb of your beloved hokies.  They are coming in to win and leave it all on the field.   If VT wins come back and tell us about your vaunted turkeys.  If GT wins I guess it will just have been dumb luck.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 13, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> If GT holds onto the football last year they beat VT in Blackturd.



I was thinking the same thing, Tech beat themselves.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 14, 2009)

All GT fans hear this... you cannot beat Duke or UNC in basketball or VT in football in conference unless you have a guy like swafford on your side.  Last year it took 2 fluke helmet to helmet calls in a row for VT to beat GT.  I would like everyone of you to answer me this... you have a running QB heading out of bounds... all that guy has to do is step out of bounds to avoid the hit instead he lowers his shoulders to take the hit (like anyone would do expecting a hit) and you get 2 free first downs and yards.  GT is going to have to blow VT out to win.  The ACC office will not allow VT to lose in a close game unless VT just comes out and lays a duck.  
My prediction on the game is this... IF the GT D can somehow create a few stops early we will win.  I see evans from VT rushing for ALOT of yards against us and the ACC refs making sure VT gets the BCS bid.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 14, 2009)

*Tierod gets taken out*

by injury, he goes down.


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 14, 2009)

tjl, You couldn't stand it could you? You said you was not gonna acknowledge me anymore when I told you how we was gonna smoke that miami tail, but now you are butting in on my posts with fans from another school. I thought I was past you but here you are again? GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 14, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> tjl, You couldn't stand it could you? You said you was not gonna acknowledge me anymore when I told you how we was gonna smoke that miami tail, but now you are butting in on my posts with fans from another school. I thought I was past you but here you are again? GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES



I have a question for you what are you gonna do if GT wins what will you have to say for your previous remarks then. I am not stiring the pot here just curious are you gonna pack up and leave are will you stand by your team and admit that the weren't as good as you once thought they were? And if VT wins I guess we will have to hear about how they should just give them the NC title since that has been how you have exsposed us all to your team, you have basically allowed that we all should just stay on the sideline and let VT play bye there selfs since no other team in the nation is good enough to play on the same field as your precious Hokies. I will be the first to admit that VT is a very good football program but even you know that any team can be beat by any other team it is just a matter of who wants it more and belive me the GT players and coaching staff aren't thinking of how they can gracefully lose, the are thinking of how they are gonna control the run and how they are gonna run the ball when the have it. I am not saying that GT will win but I will say that they are gonna try and CPJ will make them try as hard as they can so the if the Hokies come in to this game thinking they are just gonna cruise they have another thing coming.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 15, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.



You pretty much predicted GT would be 1-5 at this point, how's that worked out for ya?


----------



## schleylures (Oct 15, 2009)

6o O'Clock saturday night will will start to find out. GT will have ball possesion, If we have Some Defense early like we had late last week we win.


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 15, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> This is for all the marbles in the Coastal, I believe.  If Tech can shut down the VT running attack, they win this one fairly easy.  But, if they can't shut down the run, they will have to match every score and hope they have the ball last.  Should be one heck of a game.  Cannot wait.  I will be watching the first quarter from my blackberry in the deer stand.  Maybe I'll drop a "BIG BOY" and then go watch GT handle VT, have a couple of beers and go to bed a happy man.  That sounds really good!!!!



Shoot MegaBuck in the morning, then you can watch the whole game from the comforts of home, or wherever.


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 15, 2009)

A QB named after a suspension component and what the heck is a Hokie anyways...GT wins.  If they don't it'll sting and of course the Dawg fans will then jump on this thread and sing the praises of Hershel according to the Psalms of Dooley.

Tech looks to me like they are in shape and not blowing in the 2nd quarter like they were in the Miami game.  If the secondary can do anything that approximates some type of pass defense, then we win.  Of course Tierod is a very talented player, but a few picks and stop the run and we win this one.

GO JACKETS!  THWG


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 15, 2009)

jrmmh, I will still be here supporting if they were to lose, which would be a tremendous surprise to me. Will I admit they are not as good as I thought? No, I will say that you guys are better than I thought! Will you be willing to say that the Hokies are a better team or the team to beat in the ACC if they win? As far as the NC game, I would like to see a rematch between Bama and the Hokies. By the way I thank you for your signature, I am sure you mean Va, Tech!
GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES !!!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 15, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Will you be willing to say that the Hokies are a better team or the team to beat in the ACC if they win?



the Hokies are already the team to beat in the ACC... and I actually think they are a better team than the Jackets, but the better team doesn't always win the game and I believe Paul Johnson can make the difference.  We shall see...


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 15, 2009)

I will sincerely say good luck on Sat. to the other Tech.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 15, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> Shoot MegaBuck in the morning, then you can watch the whole game from the comforts of home, or wherever.



BirdNut, I couldn't think of a better day. That would be PERFECT if my day did just that. Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 15, 2009)

Look at how many upsets there has been this year, unranked teams beating top ten teams. Rankings don't mean much on game day. I am a die hard Ga tech fan and I never miss a game. As of last week Gt does not have the Def. To hang with Vt. I don't even know if there Off. Is good enough to hang with Vt. But Gt has surprised us in big games before. I didn't expect them to beat Ga last year but they managed. I think a turn over could decide this game. I don't see Gt running the clock. I hope Gt has been practing hard this week to improve the Def. I know most of you people think us Gt fans are crazy to think we can beat Vt but I think it can be done. I am standing behind Gt and say they win by 10pts.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 15, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> jrmmh, I will still be here supporting if they were to lose, which would be a tremendous surprise to me. Will I admit they are not as good as I thought? No, I will say that you guys are better than I thought! Will you be willing to say that the Hokies are a better team or the team to beat in the ACC if they win? As far as the NC game, I would like to see a rematch between Bama and the Hokies. By the way I thank you for your signature, I am sure you mean Va, Tech!
> GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES GO HOKIES !!!!!!



That is what I wanted to know and by the way my signature is for the Real Tech the first Tech and The Best Tech GO GT


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 15, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> tjl, You couldn't stand it could you? You said you was not gonna acknowledge me anymore when I told you how we was gonna smoke that miami tail, but now you are butting in on my posts with fans from another school.



What can I say..crazy people drive me nuts.  And I came on here and said UM got manhandled, I don't run.  If GT wins I look forward to your excuses as to why.  I am posting in this thread because it helps my team if GT wins....and I hate vT.  I at least respect the gators and noles.  I despise vT., I will enjoy for the rest of my life as they never win a Nat. Title.  Yes that is hateful, mean, and probably rude....the truth hurts.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2009)

VT is playing lights out right now.. GT's offense is clicking on all cylinders from the looks of the fsu game.. I think this one comes down to VT's defense is a lot more disciplined and that becomes the difference maker.. If GT had a defense, I could see them challenging for a win.. 


VT-38
GT-24


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 15, 2009)

tjl, Thanks for your candor, I know you are a closet Hokie fan. I love you man!!!!! Go Hokies


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 15, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> tjl, Thanks for your candor, I know you are a closet Hokie fan. I love you man!!!!! Go Hokies





The only positive words you will get out of me about VT are that it is a great institution of learning and the campus in fall is top 5 most beautiful campus in college football.


Lane Stadium is a hole though.... You know I had to say something negative.


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 15, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> The only positive words you will get out of me about VT are that it is a great institution of learning and the campus in fall is top 5 most beautiful campus in college football.
> 
> Now you are talking tjl, keep going I know you truly love my Hokies!!!!


----------



## mattakinbimwalker (Oct 15, 2009)

It always cracks me up when classless fans say things like "your team has no chance" or "do you actually think your team will win?" That is usually when your butt gets beat!!! If I were a Virginia Tech fan, I wouldnt have the balls to be that confident going into this game....just not smart!

I am most definitely a Georgia Tech fan and I respect every team we play. I think if Georgia Tech wins, we need to be ready to play Virginia, Vandie, Wake, Duke and UGA.

Everyone talks about how bad Tech's defense is but a win is a win...7 to 6 or 49 to 44...a W is a W. I think Tech's defense will play much better and I believe my Jackets will win a tight one. If we don't, at least I know they did their best and I am proud of them no matter what. 

Go Jackets!!! GT 34 VT 31


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dang right! A win is a win. GO GA TECH!


----------



## Eshad (Oct 16, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> VT is playing lights out right now.. GT's offense is clicking on all cylinders from the looks of the fsu game.. I think this one comes down to VT's defense is a lot more disciplined and that becomes the difference maker.. If GT had a defense, I could see them challenging for a win..
> 
> VT-38
> GT-24



Bingo.  I think you nailed the bottom line.  I think it all hinges on GT's defense.  If they play tough, the game will be close.  If not, hold on..............


----------



## reylamb (Oct 16, 2009)

I actually think O v D on both sides is a toss up. 

Special teams will be the deciding factor here.......and since Beemer ain't Dabo don't go looking to make all those special teams plays against VT that y'all did against Clemson.............

Hokies by 4, 28 -24...


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's hope Gt surprises us on defense tomorrow. I am excited to watch the game and have been looking forward to it all week. Not to thrilled about the most likley outcome of the game but I am hoping for the best. GT get your crap together and squeak it out...lol


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

We ready boys? Time is almost here!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> We ready boys? Time is almost here!



Go Jackets !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Getterdone Jackets!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

we have a d tonight and no o so far


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

nesbitt pitched to early a couple of times


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Never thought it would be 0-0 at this point. Keep the Def. Up Jackets, the Off. will come!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

3-0 vt


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Big catch for Bay-Bay !!!!!!!!!!!!!

GT driving !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Touchdown GT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually turning out to be a greAt Def. game!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

7-3 Jackets at the half.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 17, 2009)

Where's that builder guy


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

we need to get some long drives on offense got GT


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright Jackets, y'all won that half, one more to go.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Still early someone is gonna bring it 2nd half, remember 2nd half of the GA Gatech game last year? We need a finish like that!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah and about 10 less flags this half...lol


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Touchdown Jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

14-3


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

21-10 Jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Keep it up. Def. Jackets Def.!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

SACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

VT blowing up


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

VT recovers fumble


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

taylor needs to make a big mistake.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

TD VT We need a long drive and a good hands for the onn side kick


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

GT killing themselves. 13 VT points off turnovers. This game should be over.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

where are my GT fans besides at there hunting camp????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 17, 2009)

GT defense looks better than I was expecting tonight. Looks like they just might pull this out...


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Come on tech give us that clock scoring offense!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

Buzz where you at do you actually think VT can bet GT????And you Miami fans fans what you thinkt now. I actually beleive three games in twelve days is the only reason ya'll won.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Ball game. Good game Tech. You deserved this one. That might pull ya'll right to the cusp of the top 10!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

NESBITT, I LOVE YOU MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ball game. Good game Tech. You deserved this one. That might pull ya'll right to the cusp of the top 10!



Thanks Smoke, I told y'all not to count CPJ out !!!!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

Where will we rank come tomorrow???????????????????????????????????????????????
Buzz where you at????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thanks Smoke, I told y'all not to count CPJ out !!!!!!!!



Oh I wasn't counting him out....I was counting your Defense out, and they obviously proved me wrong tonight. You guys played lights out for the most part. Huge win to jumpstart the 2nd half of the season for you guys


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

It ain't over yet.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Onside kick will make the differense here!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

Shiv


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

On side kick no good


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea, it's over


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Ball game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

Over.... I love you Ga Tech and Nesbitt you are the Man!!!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

Where is buzz


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

I knew it could be done, all you trash talking Hookies fans can kiss some Ga Tech ---!!!!!


----------



## PWalls (Oct 17, 2009)

We needed that win. Now we just need someone to take out Miami. Not sure that is going to happen though.


----------



## Lee (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...I think I liked it better when Tech was mediocre, I didn't get as nervous during the game.  Half time adjustments, Johnson is pretty good at those.

Big win!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey builderrwc 

Hows that whole hearts of hearts thing working out for you now?


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so pumped right now... Hookies what now???


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

builder...
builder...
builder... where you at boy?

Has anybody seen builderrwc?

I just want to hear him say that GT is better than he thought they were.


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 17, 2009)

Well guys just got home from Charlotte after girls cheer competition. Could only find the game in the 4th quarter, got it Tivo'ed but not sure if I wanna watch it. Sounds like GT had a good game plan and executed. Congrats and thanks for putting up with the ....GO HOKIES!


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 17, 2009)

Good enough for you jrmmh? Except for the boy part, don't set well where I'm from.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 17, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I think VT is gonna rip you a new one.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> VT beat Miami 31-7 and y'all honestly think this is going to be a close game??


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 17, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Come on guys I know this is a Ga. forum, but do you honestly think GT can beat the Hokies? No way, VT is gonna roll on Sat. I will check you guys out Sat. and say no more til then. Just don't get your hopes up, O is clicking and you will not run on VT like you did on FSU!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 17, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 17, 2009)

joe, glad I could be a help in making your evening.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 17, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Where is buzz



I was in a tree


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Oct 17, 2009)

Roll on wreck, all the way to the acc championship!!!!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Good enough for you jrmmh? Except for the boy part, don't set well where I'm from.



Thanks for being a good sport and backing your team.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I was in a tree



Well did you have any luck?


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I was in a tree



Sorry you missd it But good game VT was very good sports an played clean good game. I would have been in a tree but wind was blowing  and i am lucky enough to not have to go but abouy a mile


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 17, 2009)

man that game was so exciting, there was probably 10,000 people that stormed the field and after about 15 minutes they got the goalpost down and marched right out of the stadium with it. that was a good ballgame to be at...unless youre a turkey fan


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2009)

*Great Game!*

Way to go Jackets - Nesbitt for Heisman!!


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 17, 2009)

a few pics from the game.
first one is people crawlin on the goalpost, the second one is right after it fell and the last is a guy ridin it out of the stadium. made for a good time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I'll be, I guess GT just felt like giving away a charity game when they played the Hurricanes.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 17, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> Well did you have any luck?



Ended up seeing 11 and busted 2 doe for the freezer with my new rifle


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well I'll be, I guess GT just felt like giving away a charity game when they played the Hurricanes.



3 games in 12 days, that the excuse! Lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, whatta game.  With the win of #19 GT over #4 VT, I wonder how many spots GT will move up in the AP polls.  Probably only a few, or at least fewer than I'd expect.

Heard on the local TV news & on ESPN's web site that "this was Georgia Tech's first win at home over a top-five team since the Dodd-coached Yellow Jackets beat Bear Bryant's top-ranked Alabama Crimson Tide in 1962."  I did not realize it had been that long since 1962.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got in from the UM/UCF game.

Thanks GT.  Good win for you. Looks like a good time.

GT fans..don't stoop to that level of excuses.  You got beat just like we got beat by VT. Happens to most.  May the best team make it to Tampa.

ND lost, VT lost and Ohio St. lost, Um won.  What a great day in college football.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 18, 2009)

*Better Coaches*

GT coaches adjusted better 2nd half. It took us what 17 years since Bobby Ross to find our coach but we got him now. 

Now just got to find some CB's for the secondary.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2009)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, whatta game. With the win of #19 GT over #4 VT, I wonder how many spots GT will move up in the AP polls. Probably only a few, or at least fewer than I'd expect.
> 
> Heard on the local TV news & on ESPN's web site that "this was Georgia Tech's first win at home over a top-five team since the Dodd-coached Yellow Jackets beat Bear Bryant's top-ranked Alabama Crimson Tide in 1962." I did not realize it had been that long since 1962.


 
Yes even Satan has to put on winter clothing occasionally.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well I'll be, I guess GT just felt like giving away a charity game when they played the Hurricanes.





scooter1 said:


> Yes even Satan has to put on winter clothing occasionally.



The draft you're creating with that void your head left is just too much...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2009)

Great win Tech....   Congrats.  They are showing that they are a team to contend with.

Congrats again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2009)

dutchman said:


> The draft you're creating with that void your head left is just too much...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats Techies. Awsome win!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 18, 2009)

So what do you guys think our toughest game we got left on the schedule is?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 18, 2009)

I am only looking to the next gave UVA, and Charlottesville has been a shop of HORRORS for GT.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I am only looking to the next gave UVA, and Charlottesville has been a shop of HORRORS for GT.



UVA started out horrible this year but have turned it on lately....


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 18, 2009)

uve tried a spread/option offense their first few games and couldnt pull  it off, since they changed it up theyve been lookin solid. I hope tech doesnt go in over confident


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a trap game for Tech. However, CPJ doesn't like to lose to the same team twice. Tech stays focused and wins !!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 18, 2009)

That was a great game for GT. Anyone know what the tie breaker for the ACC coastal division is? It could come down to a tie breaker now. The ACC coastal division maybe better then the overrated Big 12 south.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 18, 2009)

ACguy said:


> That was a great game for GT. Anyone know what the tie breaker for the ACC coastal division is? It could come down to a tie breaker now. The ACC coastal division maybe better then the overrated Big 12 south.



GT needs another Miami loss.


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> This is a trap game for Tech. However, CPJ doesn't like to lose to the same team twice. Tech stays focused and wins !!!



Yep.   They better be serious about it.   How long's it been since they beat UVA?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Yep.   They better be serious about it.   How long's it been since they beat UVA?



Tech beat the Cavs last in 2006. However, is been 19 years since Tech beat them in Charlottesville.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was watching College game day final on espn and the tech game was barley talked about at all, but they talked about every other game for 10 min. The didn't even give them a helmet sticker. It was like the game was not a big win and didn't even matter.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats to GT on the win....


----------



## ACguy (Oct 18, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> GT needs another Miami loss.



Why is the tie breaker not in GT's favor?  VT beat Miami so its a 3 way tie.


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 18, 2009)

Miami beat Tech.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Why is the tie breaker not in GT's favor?  VT beat Miami so its a 3 way tie.



It is a 3 way tie, however, OOC games are the next tie breaker, and VT has a loss and drops them out. Miami wins because of head to head.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 18, 2009)

schleylures said:


> where are my GT fans besides at there hunting camp????



I was in section 203 upper. BDS was SHAKING at the end of the game when they played zombie nation. I have never seen anything like it. UNBELIEVABLE. I even saw a section of the goalpost going down 10th street.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> GT needs another Miami loss.



We are in the meat of our schedule thats for sure.  Big game next week with Clemson coming to us next week.  If we overlook any of the last 6 we will drop one.  Crazier things have happened.

Here is UM's remaining sched.

Clemson
at Wake Forrest
Virginia
at UNC
Duke
at South Fl.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be cheering for the Tigers this Sat.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 19, 2009)

good thing is the Jackets are basically done with their schedule.  I'm not taking UVA, Vandy, WF, and Duke too lightly, but we are not going to lose those games.  Not with this Coach and not with this QB.

Miami still has some meaty games left.  I think they'll probably be fine, but there's a chance.  Tiebreaker will come down to BCS standings if there's a 3 way tie and Miami will certainly be ahead of us.  We don't have another big team on the schedule enough to help our SoS.  (Sorry UGA fans.)  Even if we dont win the ACC, 10 wins is looking very good.

First things first, beat the Hoos in C'ville this saturday.  Huge win for my Jackets.  Way to go defense.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> It is a 3 way tie, however, OOC games are the next tie breaker, and VT has a loss and drops them out. Miami wins because of head to head.



Huh?  If it is a 3 way tie the tiebreaker is whoever is higher in the BCS standings.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 19, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Huh?  If it is a 3 way tie the tiebreaker is whoever is higher in the BCS standings.



Correct with only the top 2 being in the equation.  If GT drops another one UM would have to be at least 6 ahead of VT to go to the title game.  UM however does not need to be 6 ahead of GT due to the head to head.  

On a side note I just wish they would let the top two from the coastal go and have a re-match.  Whomever comes from the Atlantic will more than likely have 3-4 conference losses.


----------



## Cha5e (Oct 20, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I seriously can't believe there are rational folks that think GT has any kind of chance in this one.



It's ignorant quotes like this that make people look stupid. Good game GT and VT. I was watching it at deer camp on a 9" black and white TV.


----------

